# Prince Noir Lipstick



## Tee23 (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you own it? What's the best way, in your opinion, to wear it?


----------



## sss215 (Nov 27, 2011)

I love this color and I find straight out the tube is the best way.  Its so easy to apply, and wears for hours.   If you are looking for some good liners to pair with it, I suggest NYX's  Y2K and Deep Purple lip liners.  MAC's Nightmoth, Vino, and Currant lip liners are great also.   I also love to put a clear lipgloss over it.  Hope this helps!


----------

